# Is a paludarium suitable for Day Geckos?



## Rosstafarii (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd really like to have a go at one, and as they need high humidity, figure it'd be clever?

Yeah, facts, opinions, picture, experience, post up peoples :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

No idea, but I really want to set up a paludarium. I've heard killfish go well.


----------



## Rosstafarii (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, i think it'd just look really good :/

I might set up an empty tank and get the three levels all alive and running then introduce animals and see how it works.
Don't really know how o do it all though


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Google image search paludarium there's some mad ones!


----------



## Rosstafarii (Jan 13, 2009)

they are mad.

I'm thinking of getting an exo terra and doing it, as i figure they'd be good for it.

Then just put a crestie in and see how that does, then some frogs and fish and such


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Would advise against frogs!


----------



## Rosstafarii (Jan 13, 2009)

I hear they eat everything.
And get eaten.
So you're probably right


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

It's not much different to a naturalistic viv, my viv's have a large pond and waterfall.
I don't think that you should exclude all frogs, it would depend on what else was in the water part.
cheers arthur


----------



## Rosstafarii (Jan 13, 2009)

How did you make the pond and waterfall?
When i tried the water just want black. lol.


----------



## axorozzas (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi, I'm planning on making a paludarium for day geckos too. Seems a bit more complex than yours but you might find some of the information helpful http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/289480-gerbilarium-paludarium.html

Not much going on at the moment but I'll be keeping it posted.

Good luck with yours! maybe we can compare results: victory:


----------

